# Molkosan ?



## dkman (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi,I got a little folser from some "nature medicine" A. Vogel guy ... a list of all the diffent horrible things that can be wrong down there, and some different products to help.I bought some Molkosan, which were listed in many of the different diseases as normalisation of the stomach - and Zinc to health the guts faster ?I search for Molkosan here, but no hits - have anyone tried it - actually it taste quite good, and not soo expensive .....Got link here: http://www.academyhealth.com/molwheyoflif.html well, just tried for 2 days now ... no catastrophes yet .. lets see .... desperately trying to gain weight ....


----------

